# spindle - mandril o husillo?



## irene.acler

Hola a todos 

Estoy con un manual de usuario de una taladradora.

Se habla de "spindle", para lo cual encuentro "mandril" o "husillo", pero no sé cuál es la traducción correcta, y sobre todo, cuál es la diferencia entre "mandril" y "husillo"?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Irene


----------



## Danigm97

Better "husillo" because "mandril" is a "Mandrill", a primate, and.... I've never heard "mandril" with the meant that you say


----------



## irene.acler

El DRAE indica esto:

Mandril
*1.     * m._ Mec._ Pieza de madera o metal, de forma cilíndrica, en que se asegura lo que se ha de tornear.

Husillo
*1.     * m. Tornillo de hierro o madera que se usa para el movimiento de las prensas y otras máquinas.

Por eso tengo la duda...


----------



## borgonyon

Según las definiciones que has proporcionado, me aprece que mandril es la palabra correcta ya que husillo se define como un tornillo. Un spindle tiende a ser exactamente tal como se define un mandril por la DRAE.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, borgonyon, según esas definiciones el "husillo" me parece algo diferente, pero en internet (aunque a veces no hay que fiarse mucho!) se utiliza mucho "husillo" para "spindle", de ahí mi confusión.


----------



## borgonyon

Busqué imágenes de ambas palabras y, ciertamente, en varias ocasiones se usan como sinónimos.


----------



## mijoch

There are so many types of drilling tools and systems and spindles. Basically the spindle is the rotating rod/part to which a mandril (chuck) is attached.

"eje"

M.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I think "mandril" is the chuck, not the spindle.


----------



## irene.acler

Y found that the "chuck" is the "portabrocas"....estoy muy confundida ahora!


----------



## codina

irene.acler said:


> Y found that the "chuck" is the "portabrocas"....estoy muy confundida ahora!



_Chuck _es en efecto el _mandril _o _portabrocas_, supongo que todo depende de la región donde se hable, por ejemplo en México siempre que converso con los mecánicos, éstos se refieren al _chuck _simplemente por su pronunciación en inglés *"choc"*, aunque no suene muy bien, suena mas raro _mandril _o _portabrocas _en el habla cotidiana.


----------



## cuatrito

Como escritor y labrador en madera, reconozco que lo que llaman en inglés un _ten-spindle duplicator_ es un _duplicador de diez ejes_ pero también he oído usar los términos _huso_ y también _pivote._


----------



## Mastoc

Spindle = Husillo
Chuck = Mandril - Portabrocas


----------



## mijoch

I understand that "husillo" is "spindle". But that is the "spindle" used in producing "thread" where the "thread/hilo" is wound onto a "spindle/husillo".

In metal and wood (see cuatrito) working machines it is normal that "spindle" is "eje". See Free Dictionary.

Oh yes. It is confusing. In both Spanish and English the use of technical terms is very variable, and can vary from machine to machine, and from manufacturer to manfacturer. The only way that one can be certain of the terms is when they are used on diagrams. All catalogues of machine bits and pieces use some sort of images or graphics.

M.


----------



## lorelord

The word in English is usually spelt MANDREL not Mandril - perhaps the easiest place to see items of this type is ebay. Mandrels are specialised tools to hold something, ususually small that cannot be held easily for machining.


----------

